# New Rieger Tuning Body Kit is Very OE+, RS 3 look if Audi were to stick with RS 5's chin design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Tell me this wouldn't look very cool on a new A3 sedan.

Go ahead. Tell me. 

I just ran a news story and a gallery on the site. Find it here: http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermar...-new-audi-a3-adopts-rs-3-inspired-appearance/


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good, excluding the wheels


----------



## Jkdesign (Jan 17, 2013)

agreed. I love the front. It looks very oem.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

That fender to fascia fitment is atrocious. On their glamor shots, no less.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

OEM only here


----------

